# need prayers



## tyjohnston (Dec 29, 2011)

could yall please pray for my papa? his liver is failing and hes in icu right now.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent.


----------



## Bo Webb (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 29, 2011)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 29, 2011)

Praying for PAPA and the whole family..........................


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 30, 2011)

prayer sent.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 30, 2011)

prayers for him and your family


----------



## tyjohnston (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks for the prayers it really means a lot. his liver is functioning again but he got some toxins in his brain and he doesnt quite know whats going on.


----------



## CAL90 (Dec 30, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## tyjohnston (Jan 1, 2012)

good news, my papa was moved from icu yesterday and he is already coming home today!


----------



## Papa Bear (Jan 1, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news!  Will keep praying for him to continue getting better.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 1, 2012)

Gret news! still praying for him


----------



## tyjohnston (May 23, 2012)

well my papa is back in the hospital again. could ya'll please keep him in ya'lls prayers?


----------



## Paymaster (May 24, 2012)

Prayers continue.


----------



## pstrahin (May 24, 2012)

Yes sir.


----------



## CAL90 (May 24, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## jagman (May 24, 2012)

sending prayers


----------



## speedcop (May 24, 2012)

Done


----------



## love the woods (May 27, 2012)

prayers sent


----------

